# smoked riblets



## redneck69 (Nov 15, 2010)

looking to see if anybody has smoked pork riblets? looking to know rough time and temp to do these at.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 15, 2010)

I would keep the temps between 225-250°, figure roughly 3 hrs., but if they aren't tender enough, maybe plan on an hour or so in a foiled pan.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep love them...

Follow Johnny's advice and you can't go wrong...


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 15, 2010)

that's the time and temp i was thinking. i'm going to smoke them at work for an employee xmas party. thank you for the quick responses.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 15, 2010)

Riblets can go a long time and reheat well so give yourself some buffer time..


----------



## flash (Nov 15, 2010)

You could always just go and get a McRib 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Really, this is nothing more than Pork Butt meat. Take it to 165 to 170, sauce it up and go.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2010)

Flash said:


> You could always just go and get a McRib
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flash what he is talking about is the feather bones off of the ribs, not pressed pork patties...

http://www.chicagomeat.com/pdfs/CMA Feather Bones SM.pdf


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 15, 2010)

Back in the day before I did smoking, I used to toss a bunch of riblets into the crock pot for a couple of hours with some mango salsa, then pull them out and give them a nice char on a hot weber kettle grill. Super tastey!


----------



## flash (Nov 15, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > You could always just go and get a McRib
> ...




Nope, wasn't talking about pressed pork. Don't think I've ever even tried that.


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 15, 2010)

that sounds really good with the mango salsa, ill have to try that one of these days


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol..beer b-q is correct on what i'm making


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

It sure sounds to me like you are getting some really good advice on your riblets. Now I always leave them on the spares and serve them with the rest of the ribs.


----------



## meateater (Nov 15, 2010)

Anytime I've made them I like to grill them with mesquite. I like a jalapeno juice based marinade on them. Oh yeah!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=497231#post497231


----------

